# Best flourocarbo for spinning reel



## MaumeeAngler (May 13, 2008)

Whats the best flourocarbon for a spinning reel, i want to use it on my sustain/crucial combo for the walleye run.


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

im hearin a lot of good stuff about vicious fishing line.


----------



## MaumeeAngler (May 13, 2008)

I have a spool of berkley vanish I used for leaders, i just have seen a lot of negative reviews, i saw decent reviews about vicious and bps extreme flourocarbon and p line!


----------



## The One (Jun 9, 2007)

Have used P-line and it's strong and pretty abrasion resistant. Have also heard good things about Seagur Carbon and Invisx.


----------



## jpackr (Apr 15, 2004)

I've been using Seaguar Invisx for two years now on my spinning gear and I am very happy with it.


----------



## MaumeeAngler (May 13, 2008)

How much difference in feel do you have over regular mono?


----------



## wader (Dec 9, 2004)

There is much less stretch. To me that seems like the biggest difference. I feel like it gives you a little firmer hookset.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

I tried flouro and like the sensitivity along with solid hook sets. On the down side, I found it a little harder to avoid twist and tangles. It also helps get lure down in the water column. I used Trilene and was satisfied.


----------



## MaumeeAngler (May 13, 2008)

would I see a large benefit using flouro for the walleye run?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

You would be best off with Fireline along with a Fluro Leader for abrasion resistance. 8 or 10# Fireline and 10 or 12 # Fluro I have been using that combo for saugeye and walleye for several years. Seagaur Fluro is what I use and not their leader material but the regular line which cost a lot less.


----------



## MaumeeAngler (May 13, 2008)

not a fan of braid in the maumee river for the walleye run


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I've yet to find the "best" flourocarbon to use on spinning reels. I'm currently have BPS floro on one spinning reel, 8lb test, it seems to be "good" sometimes. They all seem to have alot of memory. The lower pound test the best luck you'll have.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

MaumeeAngler said:


> would I see a large benefit using flouro for the walleye run?


as dirty as the river is in the spring you are lucky to have 6 to 8 inches visibility...I would not waste the money


----------



## MaumeeAngler (May 13, 2008)

I was kinda thinking that, I didnt know if the sensitivity would make it worth it!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

P-line in 6lb worked well through the ice. Ive also found that 8/30 super braid works well being its yellow and thin. Deff better on spin cast than mono or flouro. Last for years.


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

I like triple fish. Have not had any problems.


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

I use trilene sensation...its kinda a fluoro mix. The feeling is so much better than mono. I think any line with less stretch is good for the run, but the stinkin fire line is bad for all of us. Strongly reccomend the the sensation in 10-14 lb test.


----------



## The One (Jun 9, 2007)

I have done a lot of river fishing in the Pacific Northwest for salmon and steelheaed using straight 12lb mono and 9' pole. There are a lot of rocks to nick your line out there and I have landed more fish over 30lbs than I can remember. The line I used was Maxima Ultragreen. It's german it costs a little more but for mono it's the best I have ever fished. The problem with braid in rivers is, when combat fishing if you cross someone's lines your going to cut it like butter (which doesn't make a lot people next to you happy). Plus if you snag up it's a bear to break off and you will probably lose more line ($$) when you do. It makes for a mess out in the river as well because then anyone who comes in contact with the stuff is more than likely going break off on it too, where with mono you get lucky and pull someone else's break off out.


----------



## bassass (Jan 11, 2009)

if you stay under eight pound test yo zuri is probabley the best flouro to use on spinning. i use six and eight pound on most of my spinning gear and have had no line jumping on the spool.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Flourocarbon stretches just as much as mono, but it is denser so it has more vibration transmission and sinks more. Also, all flourocarbon lines to date have less than 100% knot strength. IOW, if you've got 10lb test, the knot will hold less than that. Someone posted links to several good articles on flouro performance here somewhere.

I prefer Yo-Zuri hybrid. It is a nylon core line with a couple thin outer layers of flouro for abrasion resistance.


----------



## Curly (May 15, 2006)

Yah, i just read those posts on flourocarbon. They are in the tackle section. Very informative read on flourocarbon line.


----------



## chet (Mar 11, 2008)

edit


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

P-Line Floroclear! :Banane09:

I like 4lb or 6lb for my lighter fishing set-up and 8lb or 10lb for my other spinning reel. I've never had an issue with much memory or twisting or anything. I also have 8lb Floroclear spooled on my crankbaiting baitcaster and its great!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Curly said:


> Yah, i just read those posts on flourocarbon. They are in the tackle section. Very informative read on flourocarbon line.


What was very telling was the "pool" test where the Trilene XT was nearly as invisible as the flourocarbon lines. That is supposed to be the big thing with flouro - invisibility. A nylon monofilament was pretty close to invisible.


----------



## Loomis (May 20, 2006)

Another for the P-Line FlouroClear... Again this isn't 100% flouro, but it is a copolymer (I don't know how to spell that) Low memory and excellent knot strength. I have it on all my reels.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

If you're going with any Flourocarbon, you might also want to use the Eugene Bend Knot instead of Palomar. It holds better with less slip and won't break off near as much. Unless you're going drop-shotting then you won't have much of a breaking problem because you're not swinging for the fences to set the hook on a drop shot, the fish pretty much sets itself. Seaguar Invizex or Seaguar Pro are the two I use most.


----------



## tybo (Mar 1, 2009)

Used sensation 12lb. and maxx 12lb. last year and they both worked fine.Maxx is a little stiff however. Invisibility in the maumee is ridiculous and i've never felt an advantage using flouro leaders during the run.


----------

